# Health Canada officially lists geranium as an unapproved drug



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2011)

*Health Canada officially lists geranium as an unapproved drug (aka ??? Methylhexanamine, MHA, 1,3 dimethylamylamine)*
_by Anthony Roberts _

Health Canada has classified the ingredient 1,3 Dimethylamylamine (also known as DMAA, Methylhexanamine or Geranamine)
as an unapproved drug regulated under the Food and Drug Regulations. As a result, it is now subject to the issuance by Health Canada of a Drug Identification Number (DIN) before it can be made available for sale in Canada again. Health Canada is currently working on posting a public communique on their website in the near future.

It is not legal to sell at the moment in Canada, and it can not be sold until someone applies for, and is granted, a license to sell it. Again, in the future, both a Drug Identification Number (DIN) and a product license will be needed for the ingredient to be sold, as the ingredient is not found in nature.

source


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2011)

I am sure that this will follow in the US soon...


----------



## newkid (Apr 7, 2011)

so are all the preworkouts/fat burners containing it banned as well in canada or will that take so more time?


----------



## jagbender (Apr 7, 2011)

newkid said:


> so are all the preworkouts/fat burners containing it banned as well in canada or will that take so more time?


 
Yes


----------



## newkid (Apr 7, 2011)

damn bro, i try to stay away from that stuff anyway, does a number downstairs for about 4-5 hours lol


----------



## jagbender (Apr 7, 2011)

newkid said:


> damn bro, i try to stay away from that stuff anyway, does a number downstairs for about 4-5 hours lol


 

I avoid all stims  Strongest is gree tea  LOL 
I really screwed myself up on Stims  / stacks and messed up my thyroid adn adrenals.  I had to go on Thyroid for 2.5 years until it recovered.


----------



## newkid (Apr 7, 2011)

that really sucks bro!


----------



## mich29 (Apr 7, 2011)

fuck its a done deal now.start stocking up.


----------



## rockhardfreak (May 9, 2011)

That really sucks! There's alot of great products on the market with geranium. I thought I'd check out the health can. website but couldn't find anything about geranium. Where did you get your info from?


----------

